# Berlin lake catfish tournament



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Berlin Lake Catfish Tournament

The tournament will be held out of Dutch Harbor Marina located off route 14.
Registration will begin at 5:00pm and will end at 5:45pm. The tournament will start at 6:00pm.All rods must be out of the water by 3:15. Weigh-in will be at 3:40.If not in line by 3:40 you will be disqualified.

The entry fee is $20.00 per team and an optional big fish of $5.00 per team.100% payout. Payouts will be 1st/50% 2nd/30% 3rd/20%

The tournament will be held on the third Saturday of each month. July 16th, August 20th , and September 17th (weather permitting) 
For contact information please call 330-584-4174 ask for Don or you can call 330-808-3951

Tournament Rules
1)Five fish limit, must be a catfish and must be alive to weigh in 12 minimum length.

2)Team consists of one or two anglers. (more allowed if they are 15 and under). If team is larger than two anglers, maximum amount of rods is four at any time. 

3)This is a boat and shore fishing event. All boats will leave from the assigned ramp of the event. No trailering will be allowed!!!!!

4)Boats are allowed on water the day of event only after they have had livewell inspections. Registration and boat inspections will begin two hours before tournament start. You will not be asked to show bait tanks or coolers. If its large enough to hold a catfish it will be checked. Stringers are allowed if used through the lower jaw. 

5)Registration will end 15 minutes before start of tournament. 

6)Fish must be alive to be weighed. Any questionable fish will be given a chance to swim or gill on its own. If it cannot do so it will be considered dead and will not be counted. The five you bring to the line are the five counted. No switching fish once in line.

7)Any one knowingly or unknowingly breaking a rule will be disqualified.

8)Fish must be caught on rod and reel during tournament hours. No chumming is allowed. You may use any artificial, live, or dead bait. You may catch bait during tournament hours. If you are catching bait with a rod and reel it is counted as one of your teams four rods.


IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS EITHER POST IT ON THE THREAD OR PM ME 

THANKS, DON @ DUTCHHARBOR


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys and gals the tournament is tommorow registraton starts at 5.00pm. See you all out there


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok guys wasnt that great of a turnout in july i am hoping august 20th will be better. I am changing some things up. If you have more than two people over the age limit it is 10.00 a piece more up to four people.


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

This saturday's tourney is still on hope we have a big turnout. Weather is clear . Pm me if you have any questions or call the numbers.


----------

